# Yup... we sell books now too...



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2015)

After years of not being able to find the books i wanted from Japan, we started importing them ourselves. Finally, we have added them to our website. Many are in Japanese, but some are in english, and others are primarily picture books. Anyways, here they are on the site:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/books.html


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Feb 11, 2015)

Jon do you have any books translated to English that you are selling?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 11, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Jon do you have any books translated to English that you are selling?



we've translated some ourselves, but the publishers are asking that we not share that, as they are not approved translations and most of these books will never be made in english. Though we cant provide translations, we are always around to answer questions and help out.

Some of the books dont really require translation... for example, the cutting technique book... the pictures explain everything. Others do require an understanding of Japanese though.

We have 1-2 books in english though, including "Japanese Kitchen Knives", which is a great english resource on japanese single bevel knives.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Feb 11, 2015)

Very cool thanks.


----------

